# Which trip would you do?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

While Im lying around feeling sorry for myself with a bad back I have been loosely putting together ideas for a trip which may or may not happen. Leaving within the next couple of weeks or so.

I dunno if these links to google maps will work but I will try them anyway.

Trip one. Just France. Down to Provence, west a bit and back up. Done pretty much all of it before. 
http://goo.gl/maps/jwox4

Trip two. Germany, Austria, Italy and France. Not done much in Germany apart from the Black Forest and Bavaria, done some of Austria and Northern Italy but never made it to Venice or Tuscany
http://goo.gl/maps/udVbr

Trip three. France Switzerland and the Italian lakes. Done most of it before but want to see more passes in the Alps
http://goo.gl/maps/ue6OU

Trip four. Around Brittany (again) always a favourite though
http://goo.gl/maps/Wz5zm

Trip five. Bit more adventurous. Germany, Austria, Chzec Republic, Switzerland
http://goo.gl/maps/3ac4o

Trip six. France, Spain and Portugal. Thought about northern Spain and a bit of Portugal and then the back (spanish side of the Pyrenees)
http://goo.gl/maps/QlSBC

The only ones we have little knowledge of are Northern Spain and all of Portugal and the Chzec Republic although I might give that one a miss as havent really found anything exciting about it.

We would pretty much want to wild camp or use free or cheap Aires all the way.

These are just rough maps to work out mileage and times (from 6 weeks for Brittany to 14 for France, Spain and Portugal) Probably cannot afford to be away that long though. My favourite options are trip two down as far as Tuscany and Trip six down to Portugal but these may work out the longest and most expensive.

So which one would you do and why? Any tips, thoughts or top places to see? Humour me Im fed up.

Let me know if the blue routes appear on the maps please.

Cheers.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just checked the maps, and route seems to be there for the northern spain run. 

That would be my choice, always wanted to do "green" spain, and it would be the best time of year to go. Not too crowded and not too hot? 
Going in peak season you've got consider the swarms of people with kids...... :roll:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Definitely Trip 5

Of all the places we have been Vienna is my No 1 favourite with Prague being a very close second. They were so good we had to vist them twice.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I kind of wish we had gone as far as Vienna when we did the Austrian lakes in 2012. Only a couple of hundred miles further.

We are not great city lovers though. The good thing I found about Austria though in peak season is it wasnt that busy.

Not sure what northern Spain or Portugal will be like in July and August. Will it be mega hot there or will the fact that its Atlantic side keep it cooler?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

We would go with Trip 2...........

In fact, we practically ARE going with trip 2 this September!! :lol: 

Differences being we are floating through the Vosges, down into Switzerland to 'do' the Susten Pass and the St. Gothard, over into Italy and up to Bolzano. Swing east to cover the Falzerago Pass into Cortina, then north into Austria and Heiligenblut for some mountain walking. Then up to Salzburg to rest up and visit Munich (by train) and Wolfgangsee. Bit undecided about heading home, but most likely up through Germany via Heidelberg (Neckar valley) and the Rhein.

Whichever you choose mate, we do hope you enjoy it.

I feel you are a bit like us.............we NEED to get away to Europe otherwise we go stir crazy here  

Carl & Flo

PS - Its the biggie next year - Sweden!!!!!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

barryd said:


> Not sure what northern Spain or Portugal will be like in July and August. Will it be mega hot there or will the fact that its Atlantic side keep it cooler?


it was up to 43 degrees in Portugal in August and the beaches were rammed....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

Sorry about the bad back. Was it self-inflicted - i.e. you mentioned the M*****ike word to Michelle, again :roll: ?

My thoughts on your possible routes is the timing coinciding with the European, particularly French, holidays. Also the heat if you go too far South.

According to what you decide we might meet in N.France. We are leaving here on Sun 6th July, shooting through Germany(1 night) into Luxembourg and then Champagne, maybe Burgundy and then to UK from Calais on 28th.

I have just received 'All the Aires France' and Benelux, so we could pick a meeting spot. If we do I promise not to mention that M*****ike word :wink: :lol: 

PM or Skype us when you decide.

Geoff and Basia


----------



## Dogwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

*Alternative route suggestion for trip 6*

Just a suggestion. You may like driving down through France. As an alternative, take the ferry from St Nazaire to Gijon, or the other way. It gets you to, or from, northern Spain overnight. 
We've done this twice. We think it gives us longer in Spain/Portugal and can take a bit more time coming back through France. I've not worked out the fuel/ferry cost ratio but it seems worth it to me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

When I was talking about Portugal and Spain I was meaning the top bit of Portugal and the Atlantic side of Spain as well as the Pyrenees. Is it really likely to be that hot in August? Forget that if it is.

I suppose if we do the Trip 2 to include Tuscany it would be getting on for backend of August before we got that far so may have cooled down a bit. Its all hyperthetical at the moment. In fact we just had a meeting about it which didnt go really well so as usual I dont have a clue what we are doing or when. 

Just need to get away somewhere soon!

Geoff. Would love to meet up again but will just have to see if it works out. Carl have you seen our 2012 blog about Austria which include Wolfgangsee, Saltzberg and the other lakes? About half way down this page. Hank in Austria 2012

The Austrian lakes are just superb.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We enjoyed Tuscany , Venice was great

Didn't spend much time in Germany that trip, mostly concentrating on getting to Italy via Austria

The journey back through France was good

It's a long trip though we went as far as Rome and took 7/8 weeks

We will go back to do the Italian lakes another trip

Hope you back improves, have you tried swimming as a low impact exercise that may help to realign and strengthen the muscles in the back without over straining. I think you have prob injured it on the cross trainer
sandra


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

Leaving tomorrow heading up through Germany,Sweden,Finland,North Kapp and then slowly down through Norway ,then Denmark and Holland.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Barry
We did Central and north Portugal and north Spain last spring - it was fantastic! Lots of mountains (which I know you love), beautiful countryside, quiet - just ideal. I guess it will be busier this time of year but probably not in Portugal where I think most go south. Anyway, away from the coast there is just so much space and so few people you will easily get lost in it!
Don't know about the north Spanish coast where there are quite a lot of touristy looking places but loads of places to stop there and again away from the coastal touristy places, just great.

Alan

Alan


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just looking at Trip No 2.

We have just "done" the Ligurian coast of Italy, and although geographically interesting and with some pretty hillside and hilltop villages, we won't be rushing back.
The motorway is an endless succession of tunnels and bridges as the ridges of mountains drop down to the sea. Great engineering, but that's all.
The coast road will take you forever, as you weave through never ending tacky seaside resorts. 
We turned north at Imperia, heading for Cuneo. The Saorge gorge cannot fail to impress a gorge man like you. I was going to say " gorgeous ", but decided not to.

Happy planning.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again. Trouble is I dont know how long I dare be away really and we are rubbish at getting anywhere fast. Aldra you can be in Tuscany one day posting on here then somehow when you decided you have had enough your in Calais 24 hours later.

It took us a month to get to Jura last summer and its only 400 miles from Calais.  

I did wonder about that bit of coast up from Pisa to Nice. I have heard its a nightmare but if your going up to Provence I dont think there are many other options. I think if we are going to do that bit of Italy it will have to be September. If thats what we do.

I wonder if we might be better doing one of the shorter ones for say maybe 8 weeks. I dunno! :? 

Michelle was on about Scotland earlier! Then she says "ooh but the weather will be rubbish!" ARGGHH!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We were at loggerheads for a few weeks.

It was quite frosty. :? 

Have you thought about a cruise?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Everywhere is good once you're over the water Barry, don't get too tied up in knots trying to decide where is best.

If you're anything like us you'll end up with a rough plan, then once you get across you'll change your minds and end up somewhere completely the opposite.

Just hop off the ferry, check the weather forecast and then head for.......

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 Wrote: *We were at loggerheads for a few weeks.
> 
> It was quite frosty. :?
> 
> Have you thought about a cruise?


FFFFFFFFFUUU...Thanks. No!



> *peejay wrote: *Everywhere is good once you're over the water Barry, don't get too tied up in knots trying to decide where is best.
> 
> If you're anything like us you'll end up with a rough plan, then once you get across you'll change your minds and end up somewhere completely the opposite.
> 
> ...


Actually many wont believe this but I do quite a lot of planning and research. Yes it changes on the fly but you know what they say. Fail to prepare, Prepare to Fail! Or summut like that.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Have you considered the Baltic?

It's still not that well travelled and the average temperatures could be a cosy 24 degrees C in August. 8) 

I read that Leffe is readily available.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I think with your dodgy health issues Switzerland might be the best place........ in case things get worse rapidly


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tubbytuba wrote: *I think with your dodgy health issues Switzerland might be the best place........ in case things get worse rapidly


Actually you might have a point. The longer I stay in the UK the less healthy I get. Ive never been fitter then when ive stayed a long time abroad especially around the Alps!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We went around the med last year from Narbonne to Rome. There are some great places en route but the Italian autostrada are a bit crap. Liguria is lovely. Great wine etc we came back " through the middle" Tuscany then piedmont. We really enjoyed the trip. You need to remember that all the Italians go to Scandinavia in summer so that will help ....
We are currently in Brittany and have followed a fair number of your recos ( see other thread). So I do to think you will go far wrong there. But we also enjoyed the Vendée ....

Soooo difficult !


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I think it is time we know what Michelle wants - or I will set Sandra AND Shadow on you young lad.

[I shall pretend Basia made me write this]

Geoff


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

barryd said:


> Actually you might have a point. The longer I stay in the UK the less healthy I get. Ive never been fitter then when ive stayed a long time abroad especially around the Alps!


You are right there Barry, we felt better than we had for years on our trip, just seem to relax so much as well as all the good fresh air and exercise. I think the most 'unhealthy' thing about being back in UK (home) is the general stress of work/family/financial sort of everyday stuff. You seem to be able to shut that stuff out somehow when away in the van.
So on that basis, it don't really matter exactly where does it? Just get yourselves off and have fun 

Steve.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *nicholsong wrote: *I think it is time we know what Michelle wants - or I will set Sandra AND Shadow on you young lad.
> 
> [I shall pretend Basia made me write this]
> 
> Geoff


Well good luck with that! She doesnt know what she wants!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> > *nicholsong wrote: *I think it is time we know what Michelle wants - or I will set Sandra AND Shadow on you young lad.
> >
> > [I shall pretend Basia made me write this]
> >
> ...


Not even you Lad?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont be daft Geoff! She's a woman isnt she?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Come to Wales :wink: 

Second choice Portugal


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *Come to Wales :wink:
> 
> Second choice Portugal


Well to be honest we havent done much of Wales and never in the van. Do you have an Aire at your house? 8O

Careful what you say huh? :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> > *Kaytutt wrote: *Come to Wales :wink:
> >
> > Second choice Portugal
> 
> ...


Yes of course! You are welcome to my driveway, best to bring levellers though... Lots of them :lol:


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

what about trip 101  ?? 

go NORTH !!! 

Belgium , Netherlands , Germany , Denmark. There are fine places as well . Why are most of my british MH-collagues going southbound when travelling the continent ? Can anyone explain this ?

Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *satco wrote: *what about trip 101  ??
> 
> go NORTH !!!
> 
> ...


Jan

If you have ever experienced a winter or summer for that matter in the North Yorkshire dales you would know why! 

I think most of us Brits assume we need to get south of Dover in order to get some sunshine although from experience you need to get south of the Alps or the Loire to pretty much guarentee that even in mid summer.

For us I like to be surrounded by lakes and huge mountains or be somewhere like Provence or the Ardeche mid summer when its pretty much going to be 30 degrees everyday. Flying around on the bike in shorts and jumping in rivers! You just cannot do that here. Maybe 3 days a year if your lucky! I dont like Flat places either and most of the hills seem to be in the south (or I could be wrong).

Would really welcome your suggestions on places to go on the route I mentioned though.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Barry,

Sympathise with your back - have just pm'd you.

We might get a month off in August, not ideal but that's how it is. We like the same sort of destinations as you, but less energetically, and have been to much the same places.

We are thinking of taking a slow trip down the West coast of France, ending up in Gascony which I know isn't your fave, but we 've a friend there and can park up/help celebrate her birthday.

We were thinking then of heading over into Northern Spain. The south will be far too hot and touristy and we 're not beach types. I'd like to see San Sebastian, Bilbao, Burgos possibly if the heat isn't too much. Disappearing up into the Pyrennes if it is.

And then we would get the Santander - Portsmouth ferry home, which we've not done before. Doubtless expensive but a mini cruise to round it all off.

We love the parts of Italy you do. For Venice, we stay in Treviso next to the football stadium for free and we train it into Venice for 6 euros. But I've done these places on a really bad back in the heat - no fun at all.

Am researching MHF for north spanish places to stay. Any tips very welcome. Like you Barry, we're not people for big manicured sites but in our new disability circumstances, we would very much like to hear about them.

Susan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *meavy wrote*Hi Barry,
> 
> Sympathise with your back - have just pm'd you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Susan and thanks for the PM. Much appreciated.

Despite what people say I think July and August are great times to be away. If you dont use campsites that is! Even then though there are quiet ones tucked away and its easy to escape the crowds with a motorhome.

Sounds like a good plan you have there.

Still not sure what to do but at the moment Germany, Austria, Italian Alps, Venice and Tuscany are foremost in my thoughts.

I would like to finally get Michelle to Venice as we missed it by a hairs breath in 2012 when Michelle took ill with Kidney Stones in the Alps and ended up in Hospital. Full story towards the bottom under "2 weeks later" Here

A decision will be made soon. Hopefully!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Paul obviously didn't read your post clearly  43deg and 'rammed' was the Algarve! I don't think you intend going there  the north of Spain/Portugal and Central Portugal will be lovely, and plenty of nice free places to stay, our favorite was at Almeida, a fortress village, Free aire inc elec just outside the wall. There were a couple of others right in the middle I liked too  
Alison


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Alison. I thought that might be the case. Not interested in going to the Algarve. Been a few times and yes its probably way too hot in July August.

Just getting to grips with a 2 month trial of Bordatlas online at the moment!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Just getting to grips with a 2 month trial of Bordatlas online at the moment!


Barry

I have found this on Bordatlas website -

" BORDATLAS Online Test-Abo (2 Monate): gratis: Gutschein-Code erforderlich"

I assume that is what you have got. My German is not fantastic but I could not find way to change language - did you just fill in the info below the choice I have quoted?

And then what?

Geoff


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Last September being in desperate need of some sun we left with the intention of going down to the algarve having 5 weeks we cruised through France went along to Santander to the elephant park at cabarceno then on to the castle at Braganca both lovely stops we then got stuck on the barragems (dams) down the border ,
in 25 nights we only went on one site and that's because the guy makes and sells his own port E15 for 5 ltrs he serves up samples in tumblers that must be why I bought 15ltrs , not a lot of other vans around even early sept, and no we never did get within 200mls of the algarve ,
temp was lovely about 30 during the day and because you are so high about 20 at night, must sees are Braganca , Almeida , Monzarez if you have time Tomar & the knights Templar was mind blowing as as the Douro valley the wine area, could go on but you get the picture I'm sure,
Only returned last week from Italy we went down to the heel and out to Vieste came back through Perugia Assisi etc poor by comparison and very expensive, all our rough guide prices ( this years book ) were 40% out , most time cheaper to use ACSI than the sostas.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I went to the Mid Portugal region and Atlantic coast a few years ago. It was beautiful and the smell of pine trees passing over the border was lovely. I will return there soon, and spent hours on the coast looking out to sea. 

Also the roads are super smooth and generally quiet .


I would have suggested option 99, which is a full tour of Eastern Europe, something i did on my bike a few years ago. Very interesting places, but some of the roads were terrible! 

Croatia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Hungary, Poland, Czech. All lovely.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Portugal sounds good. 

Geoff I used Google Chrome to translate the site but it would not let me submit my membership details so I just wrote down what the translated fields were and filled them in on the original page.

You need to use the following code to get the free trial 4992/13

Worked for me.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Portugal sounds good.
> 
> Geoff I used Google Chrome to translate the site but it would not let me submit my membership details so I just wrote down what the translated fields were and filled them in on the original page.
> 
> ...


Barry

Thanks. Worked for me and am up and running with it and have identified a Stellplatz for Sunday week's nightstop.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's quite a good site Geoff but to be fair I've been comparing it side by side to the French cc infos while painstakingly plotting stellplatz and parking spots along the Romantic road (and we may not even be going there) and there are one or two on the French site that are not on the German one but with little or no info and no pics. Couple that with the fact that Germany has little or no street view and for some your turning up completely blind with no idea of what it's like. My experience of doing that is not good. I like to have an idea of which are the good ones!

Still don't know where or if we are going.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> It's quite a good site Geoff but to be fair I've been comparing it side by side to the French cc infos while painstakingly plotting stellplatz and parking spots along the Romantic road (and we may not even be going there) and there are one or two on the French site that are not on the German one but with little or no info and no pics. Couple that with the fact that Germany has little or no street view and for some your turning up completely blind with no idea of what it's like. My experience of doing that is not good. I like to have an idea of which are the good ones!
> 
> Still don't know where or if we are going.


Sorry, but late on replying. I have also been comparing it, with 'All the Aires Benelux' and agree it is a bit lacking. There was a Bordatlas pic of te one we have spotted and it looks OK, just outside the castle walls and we only need it for a few hours meal/sleep..

I think we will stick to All the Aires books and maybe load CC when the new smartphone is up and running - Basia does not trust me to initiate it, so we are going to T-Mobile shop tomorrow, which has some advantages because having read the user's manual I have some unanswered questions, e.g they only tell you how to transfer 'contacts' from a Samsung phone or a computer, but not from another phone. There are other omissions also.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry, Geoff,

For Germany, you could always try Promobil Magazine online search, arguably more comprehensive than Reisemobile International magazines Bordatlas, works ok with a google translate ....

http://www.promobil.de/stellplatz-145.html

They also sell their version of the Bordatlas.....

http://www.promobil-shop.de/buecher...tlas-deutschland-sonderedition-2014-2015.html

Also there are free and paid for apps called Mobil Life & Mobile Life+ respectively for Android and Apple.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete 

Thanks for that. Noted for future when we are touring Germany; Germany is usually a quick one-nighter outbound or inbound to Poland and we have a customary place near Leipzig, but this time we are routing a bit further South.

I will try those your websites when we have a bit more time - project this week is to get new Samsung S 5 (first smartphone for both of us) up and running and hopefully get Co-Pilot loaded for the trip to find our way to Aires in Luxembourg and France.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes nice one Pete. Great info and a free alternative (we like free )

They still dont put the GPS in decimal though!


----------

